# Where to buy pool filter sand?



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi guys. Just wondering where I can buy pool filter sand.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You should be able to get it from the pool supply store nearest you.Failing that, blasting sand (silica or black) in #20 grit will also work, and can be obtained from any place that sells blasting supplies or a construction supply store.


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

my buddy and i found a pool store on dufferin and finch (i think a bit past it). if you ask the guy behind the counter for some pool filter sand its like 50lbs for $10. it looks great too


----------

